# Cómo calibrar radio AM a transistores ?



## el-rey-julien (Abr 30, 2016)

Debería ser sencillo, pero por alguna razón, ya sea falta de practica o algo que he olvidado , no he podido calibrar correctamente FI ni la osciladora local, paso a repasar un poco  ,con un copy paste primero éste es el diagrama 



Luego lo que leí, estudie

*El bloque conversor*

En el diagrama en bloques de la lección anterior el transistor oscilador y el conversor estaban separados y existía una etapa amplificadora de antena; pero en los receptores económicos se anula el transistor amplificador de antena y el oscilador y el conversor se juntan en un solo transistor en este caso T1.

Comencemos analizando al transistor T1 en su función osciladora. Como podemos ver la realimentación positiva se logra con un método equivalente al que ya conocemos que es la realimentación de colector a base. Aquí se utiliza una realimentación de colector a emisor.

En efecto el lector debe en principio suponer que el bobinado de colector esta conectado directamente a la fuente negativa de 6V. En realidad no es así, pero como la primer bobina de FI esta sintonizada a 455 KHz y el oscilador va de 520 + 455 = 975 a 1600 + 455 = 2055 (prácticamente de 1 a 2 MHz) la bobina de FI es como un cortocircuito porque esta fuera de banda. Este bobinado ahora conectado de fuente a colector induce tensión en el circuito resonante que posee una derivación de muy pocas vueltas, conectada al emisor para la corriente alterna, por el capacitor de .005 uF.

Ahora debemos hacerle suponer que la base está conectada a masa para la corriente alterna. En realidad no es así, pero el circuito resonante de antena varía de 530 a 1600 KHz es decir siempre 455 KHz mas abajo que la frecuencia del oscilador y a esas frecuencias tan alejadas de la resonancia el bobinado de base esta prácticamente conectado a masa y la reactancia capacitiva del capacitor de .05 uF es casi nula.

En lo que respecta a la CC, T1 esta conectado a un divisor formado por 20K a los 6V y 5K a masa. En otras circunstancias utilizaríamos el simulador Multisim para calcular las tensiones de base, emisor y colector, pero en la librería no encontramos transistores de germanio y entonces vamos a realizar un calculo con la calculadora. Por otro lado no viene mal repasar algo de divisores de tensión.

Vb = -6V . 5K/ (20K + 5K) = -1,2 V

Ve = Vb + 0,3 = -0,9V

Vc = -6V + (Ie . Rc) = -6V + (0,9/2K) . 0 = -6V + (0,45 mA) . 0 = -6V

Con estas tres formulas, podemos calcular la polarización para todo transistor que tenga un beta superior a 100 con un 1% de precisión; harto suficiente para nuestro caso. Ya sabemos como resolver el circuito y cual es su polarización pero no cómo oscila.
Cuando encendemos la llave el capacitor de .05 uF esta descargado y T1 no tiene corriente.
Un instante después el capacitor se habrá cargado a 300 mV y comenzara a producirse una corriente de colector que va en aumento. Esta corriente genera un campo magnético en el interior de la bobina que genera una tensión negativa en la derivación para el emisor (por supuesto si los bobinados tienen el sentido correcto).
Bajar el emisor con la base fija, incrementa la corriente de colector y así se produce la realimentación positiva.
El bobinado sintonizado hace que esta realimentación se produzca a la frecuencia de sintonía de la bobina osciladora, con el tándem, que es del tipo recortado, porque no observamos la existencia de un padder.
El trimer en paralelo con el tándem se encarga de ajustar el extremo superior de la banda en 2055 KHz cuando el tándem está a mínimo y el mismo tándem con la bobina, en 975 KHz cuando está a máxima capacidad (se ajusta con el núcleo de la bobina).
Podemos decir que la disposición de T1 no tiene mayor importancia mientras se cumplan las reglas de Barkhausen. Si levantamos el capacitor de .005 uF y lo conectamos a un generador de 1,5 MHz con 10 mV de señal y sintonizamos el tándem a máximo nivel sobre la derivación, la señal medida debe ser superior a 10 mV y la fase debe ser la misma.

Podemos agregar que un exceso de realimentación positiva es nocivo para el circuito porque se deforma la señal del oscilador local y eso implica que se generan armónicas de orden superior. Esas armónicas se baten también con la señal de antena y puede generar frecuencias de FI que se suman a la de la emisora deseada.

El funcionamiento como amplificador de RF es realmente muy simple.
Cuando la bobina de antena está debidamente orientada y sintonizada en el bobinado de base aparece la señal de la emisora deseada con bastante más amplitud que las emisoras no deseadas.
Esa señal se aplica a la base de T1 que ya está debidamente polarizado y es amplificada por éste generando una componente de corriente de colector.

Para casos en que la radio se encuentre en un lugar con baja señal (por ejemplo un galpón metálico) se agrega una conexión para una antena exterior de cable, como la que utilizábamos en la radio a galena.

Esta bobina del transformador de antena se llama bobina de antena externa y puede resultar muy útil para usar la radio como instrumento de prueba. Por ejemplo para detectar si un tubo fluorescente de un TV a LCD se encuentra encendido acercando el cable de antena externa al cable del tubo. Si el tubo esta encendido genera una fuerte interferencia sobre las emisoras y si esta apagado la interferencia es mucho menor. Nota: en muchos TV los tubos están blindados y no se los puede observar en forma directa.

La componente de corriente del oscilador local es siempre mucho mas importante que la corriente de la emisora y por lo tanto en el colector se genera una poliarmónica con múltiples frecuencias que son filtradas por la primer bobina de FI que de todas las componentes separa la de 455 KHz, completando el funcionamiento del conversor.

*El bloque de FI*

La primer bobina de FI selecciona la señal de FI de la poliarmónica y la envía a la base de T2 por un bobinado secundario adaptador de impedancias. En efecto sobre el primario sintonizado a la frecuencia de resonancia existe una impedancia muy alta (en esta bobina se agrega un resistor de 100K o de 250K en paralelo para reducirla a un valor aceptable). Si sobre esa impedancia se conecta directamente la base de T2 que es del orden de los KOhms se carga demasiado al circuito resonante; tanto que deja de presentar un efecto selectivo sobre la poliarmónica. Un bobinado secundario de pocas vueltas mantiene la selectividad y aporta suficiente señal a la base del transistor.

Y junto con la señal llega la tensión continua para polarizar la base mediante el resistor de 250K a los -6V. El resistor que debería formar el divisor es en este caso el propio potenciómetro de control de volumen. Es decir que tendríamos una tensión de base calculada como en el caso anterior de – 0,23V.

Con esta tensión el transistor T2 apenas esta conduciendo y se encuentra a máxima ganancia. Si la emisora que ingresa es de muy baja potencia la FI amplifica al máximo. Pero si es una emisora cercana, genera mucha tensión positiva sobre el capacitor del diodo detector que se opone a la provista por el resistor de 250K a -6V y T2 se corta por completo reduciendo la ganancia de la FI. Este sistema fue mencionado como control automático de ganancia o CAG.

En este caso la tensión de emisor y la de base no son fijas; pueden variar de emisora en emisora y como el transistor apenas esta conduciendo la tensión de emisor varía desde 0V a -100 mV aproximadamente. La tensión de colector no cambia, siempre es de -6V porque no existe una resistencia apreciable entre el colector y la fuente.

El capacitor de .04 uF sobre el emisor, conecta el emisor a masa para la CA y garantiza que el transistor tenga su ganancia máxima. El capacitor de 15 pF desde la base al vivo del circuito sintonizado se llama capacitor de neutralización. Si analizamos bien la fase, nos encontramos que el vivo del circuito sintonizado tiene un desfasaje de 180º con respecto al colector porque ambos puntos están opuestos por la fuente conectada a la derivación.

Como el transistor también invierte 180º entre la base y el colector se cumplen los 360º indicados por Barkhausen para producir una oscilación. Pero la idea no es precisamente esa; lo que se pretende es neutralizar la perdida de señal que se produce por el capacitor interno de T2 existente entre el colector y la base y que por ser una realimentación negativa reduce la amplificación. De esta forma el transistor funciona al máximo de amplificación porque las realimentaciones negativa y positiva se neutralizan entre si.

Finalmente la tercer etapa de FI es en todo similar a la segunda, salvo por el hecho de no esta controlada por el CAG y porque esta polarizado con una considerable corriente de colector, que pasamos a calcular. La tensión de base se calcula resolviendo el divisor formado por el resistor de 20K junto con el de 3K a masa que da -0,78V. El emisor tendrá una tensión 300 mV menor es decir 0,48V lo que genera una corriente de colector de aproximadamente 0,5 mA. En este caso hay una resistencia de colector a fuente para la CC que es de 300 Ohms y sobre el caerán 300 . 0,5 mA = 150 mV es decir que la tensión de colector es de 5,85V.

Si Ud. recuerda el receptor de un solo transistor, se debe estar preguntando si el diodo del superheterodino también necesita una prepolarización para vencer su barrera; y la respuesta es que si. La prepolarización es al mismo tiempo la tensión de polarización de base de T2 que como recordará era de – 0,23 V.

Los capacitores de .04 uF de emisor y de 5 pF de neutralización no requieren explicación alguna. El capacitor de .04 desde el resistor de 300 Ohms a masa sirve para derivar la señal de FI a masa existente en la derivación de la bobina de FI.

Y por ultimo nos queda por explicar para que sirve el capacitor electrolítico de 30 uF conectado sobre la tensión de CAG. Ocurre que las señales de RF están moduladas en amplitud por el audio, pero no podemos permitir que la tensión de polarización de T2 varíe con la modulación. El capacitor por lo tanto evita que la tensión de base tenga variaciones rápidas; solo permite que la tensión cambie lentamente al cambiar de emisora.

*La tabla de tensiones*

Con todos los datos obtenidos nosotros podemos construir una tabla de tensiones y corrientes muy útil para realizar la reparación de nuestro receptorTransistor    V emisor    V base    V colector    I colector
T1    -0,9V    0,05V    -6V    0,45 mA
T2    0 a -0,1V    -0,23 a -0,33V    -6V    0 a 0,2 mA
T3    -0,3V    -0,78V    5,85V    0,5 mA
T4    -1,41V    -1,71V    5,85V    0,7 mA
T5    0,05V    -0,24V    -6V    50 uA
T6    0,05V    -0,24V    -6V    50 uA
*El reparador con experiencia*
El reparador con experiencia toma el tester y mide todas las tensiones de colector primero; luego las de base y luego las de colector. Porque inconcientemente sabe que lo más probable es encontrar un transistor quemado o una bobina cortada y esa rápida medición le permite juntar una cantidad increíble de datos usando solo el tester. Inclusive si no tiene la tabla, el sabe aproximadamente que tensión debe encontrar en cada punto y si tiene una duda, entonces si recurre a la tabla o la calcula mentalmente.

Esta operación es prácticamente similar a la que realiza un médico como primer acción de su diagnóstico, cuando toma los signos vitales al paciente. Temperatura presión arterial, verificación pulmonar y cardiaca. Recién cuando verifique que el estado general del paciente es satisfactorio comienza a considerar los síntomas y concentrase en el órgano afectado.

¿Pero esto de no usar el método lógico no va en detrimento del aprendizaje? desde luego nosotros le recomendamos para empezar que use el método del descarte si con el se siente cómodo pero no podemos dejar de explicarle como opera un reparador con experiencia.

*El amplificador de FI*

Para probar el amplificador de FI se requiere un generador de RF modulado en amplitud que puede ser el que armamos en los primeros capítulos de nuestro curso. Pero un generador de señales sin atenuador no tiene utilidad alguna. Por eso le recomendamos armar el atenuador a pianito que mencionamos en los primeros capítulos del curso superior de TV y adosarlo al generador de RF.

Como alternativa se puede utilizar una radio en desuso pero cuyo oscilador funcione correctamente. Por supuesto va a tener que modificar el circuito para que oscile en 455 KHz. Lo más simple es conectar la sección de antena del tándem en paralelo con la osciladora.

Como la frecuencia de resonancia es

F = 1/2 π √ L.C 

la frecuencia se va a reducir 1,41 veces y como la frecuencia minima del oscilador local va desde aproximadamente 1 MHz a 2 MHz el oscilador modificado ira de 750 KHz a 1,5 MHz. Un ajuste de la bobina osciladora, llevará la frecuencia minima al valor deseado de 455 KHz. Algo a tener en cuenta es que la radio puede ser con padder (se reconoce porque el tándem tiene las dos secciones iguales). En ese caso se aconseja poner el padder en cortocircuito para aumentar la capacidad. Por ultimo, conecte un resistor de 680 Ohms entre la derivación de emisor y la entrada del atenuador a pianito.

Ahora debe calibrar este dispositivo con una radio y con el voltímetro de valor pap. Use un centro musical para estar seguro que las frecuencias de calibración de su oscilador son las correctas ya que las mismas tienen una búsqueda de emisoras muy exacta. Inclusive no necesitar abrir el centro musical ya que hasta la frecuencia de FI puede entrar por la antena de cuadro si se inyecta suficiente amplitud.

Ahora que su oscilador está ajustado en frecuencia; debe ajustarlo en amplitud coloque el atenuador a pianito en 0 dB cárguelo con un cable coaxil de 75 OHms de impedancia (el de TV) cargado con un resistor de 75 OHms y sobre este resistor conecte la sonda de RF. Ajuste la tensión pico a pico que indica el tester digital a 100 mV variando el resistor agregado de 680 Ohms. Este oscilador no tiene modulación y por lo tanto solo se lo puede detectar por la tensión continua sobre el capacitor del detector o mejor sobre el capacitor electrolítico del CAG.

Ahora su generador tiene una salida de 100 mV pap para 0 dB. Recuerde que la atenuación de 20 dB implica 10 veces y la de 10 dB 5 veces. Con esto puede determinar la señal de salida en forma aproximada.

Use el oscilador y el atenuador para medir la sensibilidad en las bases del transistor T3; T2 y por ultimo T1, luego de haber ajustado las tres bobinas de FI a máxima salida sobre el parlante. Vaya atenuando la entrada con el pianito si escucha que la salida se recorta. De este modo puede determinar la etapa de FI que está fallando y proceder luego a repararla a nivel de componente. Realmente si las tensiones continua dieron bien son muy pocos los componentes a comprobar. Me animaría a decir que solo pueden fallar los transistores o las bobinas.
La etapa osciladora / conversora / antena

Una falla en la etapa de antena, que de buena sensibilidad de FI en la base de T1 y que de buenas tensiones continuas es muy improbable, teniendo tan solo unas pocas probabilidades de ocurrencia. Una de esas probabilidades es un cortocircuito en el tándem y la otra es el capacitor de .005 uF de emisor de T1 abierto. La primer causa se verifica desconectando el tándem y midiéndolo con el tester y la segunda colocando un capacitor en paralelo con el de la radio. Por ultimo pueden existir espiras en cortocircuito en la bobina osciladora . En todos estos casos los síntomas de la radio son ruido blanco en el parlante en toda la banda, sin vestigios de sintonía de alguna emisora. En realidad la bobina de antena sintoniza las emisoras, pero al no funcionar el oscilador local no hay batido resultante de FI y las señales no pueden atravesar dicho canal.

Por ultimo si la falla es que se escuchan solo algunas emisoras pero con ruido blanco sobre la modulación, es porque no hay sintonía del circuito de antena o porque está dañado el capacitor de .05 uF de base de T1. La bobina de antena puede estar cortada o con espiras en cortocircuito. Midiendo sobre el tándem con el tester Ud. debe verificar prácticamente un cortocircuito y desconectado el vivo de la antena y midiendo sobre el tándem, un circuito abierto.
*Conclusiones*

En esta lección analizamos el método de reparación de una radio clásica de AM, tal ves la más clásica: la radio Spica. Sabemos que no es un producto actual, pero es un ejemplo didáctico extraordinario de cómo se genera un método de prueba y como opera un reparador con experiencia, que piensa en aprender pero sin olvidarse de que esto es un trabajo, que debe rendir frutos económicos contantes y sonantes. Y es un trabajo muy difícil, porque se hace con las manos y con la cabeza. Es un trabajo que requiere aprendizaje permanente, práctica permanente, y sobre todo ser una persona criteriosa y tener además un buen trato social, para mantener una clientela fiel a pesar de los embates de la competencia.

*fuente de la información obtenida *Análisis de la radio Spica ST600



luego de repasar y seguir al pie de la letra lo mencionado
me encuentro que no soy capaz de calibrar correctamente la mencionada radio 
la falla original era en corto el tamden ,lo cambie por otro y no e sido capaz de calibrarlo
seguramente algún compañero con mas experiencia me saca del apuro ,
si alguien conoce algún otro método con instrumental 
vale decir para los que lean esto mencionar
si tengo experiencia en RF (pero no en amplitud modulada y no en radios antiguas)

finalmente describo como esta actualmente la radio
al principio del dial y al final se sintonizan emisoras en torno a los 1000/1300 klz 
no sintoniza ninguna emisora entre los 550 y los 950 khz


----------



## mcrven (Abr 30, 2016)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> finalmente describo como esta actualmente la radio
> al principio del dial y al final se sintonizan emisoras en torno a los 1000/1300 klz
> no sintoniza ninguna emisora entre los 550 y los 950 khz



Gus,parece que montaste un tandem que no es igual al original de esa radio.
Generalmente deberías recibir emisiones de baja frecuencia.

Un par de buenas fotos podrían ayudar. Luego te indico paso a paso como ajustar el bicho...


----------



## oswald (Abr 30, 2016)

muy bueno me corrijen si riñe con alguna regla del foro


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 30, 2016)

voy a comprobar con otro tamdem y luego las fotos 
gracias


----------



## elgriego (Abr 30, 2016)

Buenas Noches don cola anillada. Decis que que con el tamdem casi cerrado ,recibis alguna estacion. ? Como se recibe fuerte debil ?si se recibe debil,ajusta los pasos de fi a maxima ganacia.una ves que logres esto ,move la bobina osciladora y contanos si captas alguna otra cosa ,lo ideal seria que al desplazar el nucleo ,se logre un barrido desde una punta a la otra de la banda de Om es decir de 530 a 1600khz,fijate esto y contanos lo que paso. 

Puede que como dice el colega Mcrven,el tamdem no sirva,pero por lo menos asi sabemos, si el oscilador local funciona correctamente.


Saludos.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 30, 2016)

si el oscilador funciona cuando lo muevo pasan las estaciones 
con el tamdem casi cerrado no se escucha ninguna estación,si muevo la osciladora la primera estacion que agarra es 1030
si le pongo un control remoto cerca se escucha el oscilador del control remoto,se escucha mas fuerte cuando el tamden esta cerrado completamente,
lo que ise fue giarme por el control remoto ,alejarlo y luego ajustar fi asta maximo volumen y alli lo deje



se me ocurrio una idea ,si funciona les cuento


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 30, 2016)

bueno ,bamos bien, era el tamden nomas,
resulta que afuera media bien ,pero cuando estava puesto algunas veces marcaba corto 
rebisandolo con mas cuidado,cai en cuenta que uno de los tornillos que agarra el tamden al chasis,estava rozando las chapitas .
quitando ese tornillo ya pude agarrar radio colonia 550 khz 
al parecer ya sintoniza bien todas las emisoras
me queda reajustar un poco la fi ,pero me salio otro problema
ahora se escucha entrecortado,me toca reparar la salida de audio (creo que es eso)
gracias por su ayuda mis amigos


----------



## mcrven (Abr 30, 2016)

Después de ajustar la FI, debes ajustar el Osc. (Bobina roja + Trimmer OSC). Debes verificar la frecuencia de las emisoras: la de más baja y la de más alta, que tienes de las locales. Vas a necesitar varios pasos. Primero ajusta la bobina para que la estación más baja, aparezca en su frecuencia del dial. Luego busca la estación más alta moviendo el tandem, si no estuviese en su lugar del dial mueve el trimmer (hacia fuera si estuviese abajo, hacia adentro si estuviese alta) hasta llevarla a su posición. Repite alternado con bobina y trimmer hasta que coincidan los extremos.

Luego con la sección de antena, a oído o te armas el circuito que va en el diagrama del trazador de señales. Para la frecuencia más baja haces correr la bobina sobre la antena de ferrite, hasta que suene con más volumen o, dado el caso, el S-Meter lea mayor salida. Para la frecuencia más alta con el trimmer de antena hasta mayor salida. Repites varias veces hasta lograr uniformidad.

No necesitas suerte, solo persistencia.


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 1, 2016)

voy a hacer una pausa y construirme el generador este,
me parece muy lindo y útil,al menos en radios am y de onda corta




> construcción de un generador de RF para el laboratorio, apto para el ajuste de receptores, con un margen de frecuencias desde 150 KHz hasta 30 MHz,


http://www.ea4nh.com/articulos/generador_rf/generador_rf.htm



			
				mcrven dijo:
			
		

> Luego con la sección de antena, a oído o te armas el circuito que va en el diagrama del trazador de señales. Para la frecuencia más baja haces correr la bobina sobre la antena de ferrite, hasta que suene con más volumen o, dado el caso, el S-Meter lea mayor salida. Para la frecuencia más alta con el trimmer de antena hasta mayor salida. Repites varias veces hasta lograr uniformidad.


esa parte no la hice,de momento la bobina de antena esta pegada con cera al nucleo de ferrite
cuando repare el audio y construya ya sea el trazador o el generador de rf 
continuo ,
meñana le meto mano y lo que me falte de componentes lo compro el lunes


----------

